# Looking for a different source for cheese slicers



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been researching where to find parts to make cheese cutter parts. I have found several people here get them from http://www.cheeseslicing.com/site/681068/page/924433. I ordered one just to check the quality. It seems to me that the chrome plating would peel off. Is there any other resources to get cheese cutters from? If not, can someone tell me if these cutters stand up to time, or does the chrome peel after time? Thanks


----------

